# Why am I so weak?



## alwayshere (Apr 16, 2014)

I have posted my story here before and some of you have read and responded. I appreciate the advise i have gotten.

What it comes to now is that I know I should leave the marriage. For some reason, i havent been able to do so. I dont know what this hold is he has on me. I know I love him and i'm sure he loves me, but there has been too much damage done to recover and now i think he is or was trying to cheat. Bottom line...its time to go. Why do I have such a hard time with this? 

He talks to me in a way that makes me believe he truly loves me and wants to save our marriage. He seems really sincere with his words. Sometimes I feel sorry for him and I cant stand the thought of hurting him. Other times, I think I cant be without him. I just go back and forth and i dont know how to break free. I have reasons to leave and reasons to stay. If I knew someone else living in my situation my advise to them would be to get out, so why cant I do that for myself? what is wrong with me and why is this so hard??????


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Have you considered going to counseling to figure this out?

A lot of people get stuck like this. People around here talk about a book that might help you:

Too Good to Leave, Too Bad to Stay: A Step-by-Step Guide to Help You Decide Whether to Stay In or Get Out of Your Relationship: Mira Kirshenbaum: 9780452275355: Amazon.com: Books


----------

